# Calling all furries!



## K8f8d8 (Nov 8, 2016)

Hey guys,

I'm doing a project at university exploring identity and I've come across Fursonas in my research. I'm interested in how they might (or might not!) link to the person behind the fursona.

If you could please comment below with:
- a quick description of your fursona
- how do you relate to your fursona?
- how is your fursona different from you in day to day life?
- which online platforms you use show them on?

Thank you so much in advance!

PS, apologies if I've not used the correct terminology!


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Nov 8, 2016)

Spoiler: Quick description ?



Jin is a kangaroo with a rather overweight build ; he has large ears, paws, a snout, a long tail, and long fangs sticking out of his mouth.
Jin's fur is white-cream, and his underbelly is ivory-yellow. His eyes, like other Void-Walkers, are pitch-black outside and silver-white inside.
Jin often dons his own set of armor : a black jacket with a white outline and a pair of black finger-less gloves underneath a cloak that covers his torso, shoulders and up to his wrists in the front, while reaching up to his feet from behind. The cloak appears to have prism-like decoration/texture, followed by a plate on his left shoulder.






He also has a samurai-like uniform, too (don't mind the shield XD )









Spoiler: How do I relate to him ?



- I like designing weapons => Jin is a blacksmith (for fantasy RPs, that is)
- I enjoy martial arts, mainly swordsmanship => Jin is a samurai (Asian, baby)
- I prefer calm, quiet and peaceful sceneries => Jin is a monk as well
- I ain't picky at all when it comes to eating => Jin is overweight
- I like fruits and dairy products more than meats => Jin is half kangaroo
- I like dark, cloudy, gloomy and rainy weathers (weird, I know) => Jin is half bat





Spoiler: How is he different from me ?



Aside him being a lot fatter than me, there's no other difference. Both are gaming nerds.





Spoiler: Online platforms ?



I show off him on my dA, Weasyl and FA pages


----------



## BlueWorrior (Nov 8, 2016)

*Description*
Danni Taw is a 23 year old husky with a black & white fur and blue eyes. He is very gentle, friendly, honest and loyal, but also quite lazy, clumsy and is prone to getting rather emotional when stressed. He lives to create music and to help and care for people around him, especially those who are important to him.


Spoiler





 




*Relations to me*
Danni and I both love to make music and find family and honesty very important. We are both very gentle people who live to love.
*Differences*
Danni is pretty much a more dramatic version of me; His good and bad qualities are exaggerated, but is more or less who I am. Danni has also more preference to same sex relationships than I am and he is also open to polygamy.
*Platforms*
as far as talking about the fursona, it hasn't really left this forum, but I use Danni as an avatar on YouTube and Soundcloud.


----------



## Mr.Foox (Nov 8, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


> *Description*
> Danni Taw is a 23 year old husky with a black & white fur and blue eyes. He is very gentle, friendly, honest and loyal, but also quite lazy, clumsy and is prone to getting rather emotional when stressed. He lives to create music and to help and care for people around him, especially those who are important to him.
> 
> 
> ...



That's awesome! I'm glad you're projecting and creating a fursona on your own personality, it's very important! I usually dislike it when furs create a 2D character with a personality of a toaster over! I'm really happy your injecting bits and pieces of yourself to create something more then yourself and to use it to be bigger then life! I sure feel that way, karma has helped me a lot! I was a very shy and sensitive kid you know? So I created this character so personal and dear to me that I actually wanted to be him and I am! We are one and the same and I stand much taller for it! I hope you feel that way too and have a awesome week! ~ <3


----------



## BlueWorrior (Nov 8, 2016)

Mr.Foox said:


> That's awesome! I'm glad you're projecting and creating a fursona on your own personality, it's very important! I usually dislike it when furs create a 2D character with a personality of a toaster over! I'm really happy your injecting bits and pieces of yourself to create something more then yourself and to use it to be bigger then life! I sure feel that way, karma has helped me a lot! I was a very shy and sensitive kid you know? So I created this character so personal and dear to me that I actually wanted to be him and I am! We are one and the same and I stand much taller for it! I hope you feel that way too and have a awesome week! ~ <3


aww, thanks ^_^


----------



## K8f8d8 (Nov 8, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Spoiler: Quick description ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thank you so much!!


----------



## K8f8d8 (Nov 8, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


> *Description*
> Danni Taw is a 23 year old husky with a black & white fur and blue eyes. He is very gentle, friendly, honest and loyal, but also quite lazy, clumsy and is prone to getting rather emotional when stressed. He lives to create music and to help and care for people around him, especially those who are important to him.
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you!!


----------



## tucakeane (Nov 8, 2016)

*Description*
Tucakeane (TOO-kah-keen) is a terrorbird. He's half avian (mostly toucan) and half raptor. Most of his prominent feathers and his legs are from his raptor side, while his less pronounced "downy" feathers (more or less fur) and head are from his avian side. He is flightless but capable of running fast and jumping, and can glide short distances. Diet consists of mostly small/larger prey, but is also able to digest fruits and seeds just as well. Since he's unable to swim comfortably, he doesn't eat fish (but WILL accept it as a gift!)

*How do you relate to your sona?*
I dunno. Just see a lot of my personality in him. We have the same interests.

*How is your sona different than you in day-to-day life?*
Well, pretty much in every way. I buy my food at the store, he hunts. I can't glide or jump at all, and while he avoids water I love it! That and, well...he's a terrorbird, I'm a person. But personality-wise, we're about the same. Although he's a tad more comfortable in his own skin, lol.

*What platforms?*
Anything related to furry art. Can't see him going elsewhere, really.


----------



## MrPhox (Nov 9, 2016)

*- a quick description of your fursona*
Well Jerrin Phox is an adventurer, he love to hunt the beast on his world mostly because they are dangerous. the attack peoples, city and anything. They are kinda like dinosaur, and other are robots and demon like. he's also a writer. he's always looking to learn more about everything. (well I never really think beyond that^^)
*- how do you relate to your fursona?*
Beside been a writer and like to learn about stuff, I'm not like him. I don't hunt, I dislike weapons mostly firearms.
*- how is your fursona different from you in day to day life?*
He's spend more time outside that me ^^ Not sure what else? 
*- which online platforms you use show them on?*
All the internet. well I use this avatar the same name writhed differently to most place but one where I'm stuck with my old username and its not a furry forum ^^


----------



## Rexcaliburr (Nov 10, 2016)

*- a quick description of your fursona*
Navire Sanchez is a lean, mean cheetah with a knack for weaponry and murder in general. She was inspired by the Borderlands (video game) universe and her main job is hunting for rare, alien treasure. She stands at about 5'8 with dashing red hair to go with her sandy fur.

*- how do you relate to your fursona?*
she's actually less of an embodiment of me, but more of an idol. She's everything I want to be. However, she has very fragile emotions and puts up a tough front so no one has to know (like me). 

*- how is your fursona different from you in day to day life?*
Like I said, she's less of a persona and more of an idol. She's tall (I'm 5'1), she's badass, she's bold, daring, fearless, an alcoholic. Feature-wise, she's tall and lean, muscles where she needs them. I'm short and chubby, and in no way badass or fearless.

*- which online platforms you use show them on?*
Mostly DeviantArt - I only hop on FA from time to time.


----------



## FerretXing (Nov 14, 2016)

*- a quick description of your fursona*
A generic anthropomorphic Ferret, above average human height, normal human masculinity.
*- how do you relate to your fursona?*
It just reflect my normal me, maybe smarter as it is older than the "real me", since it was created years ago and I was rather young at the time.
*- how is your fursona different from you in day to day life?*
Probably just a less busy life, less stress to deal with and of course has way more hair covering his body.
*- which online platforms you use show them on?*
I don't really show it off in any way since I don't like to push my stuff down random people's throats.


----------

